# Move Over Wilier Cento1



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

The Wilier 799 is coming:
http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2011/03/wilier-799.html


----------



## DiegoMontoya (Apr 11, 2010)

Is that a Specialized?


----------



## skygodmatt (May 24, 2005)

Oh just great...another Bottom Bracket standard "bb386...' "30mm axle in a 86mm shell".
Sheesh.


----------

